# Using a router on aluminium



## simonmusgrovewethey (23 Aug 2018)

Hi, I've searched the posts here but can't find any reference to using a router on aluminium.
I want to cut a large design into 3mm aluminium plate (1500mm X 1500mm) and would like to use a router. Is this possible, what speed should I use, and the type of cutter required. I want to cut through the metal as opposed to just engraving it. Any suggestions from whom I could purchase the cutter/s.
Any help welcomed.

Simon


----------



## MikeG. (23 Aug 2018)

Yes, I've done it.....albeit just with a winged slot-cutter. As long was they are the normal tipped cutters, not just HSS, then it cuts fine, albeit making a bit of a clatter in the process. Wear goggles, and be prepared for noise and vibration.


----------



## Sideways (23 Aug 2018)

Yes, you'll get away with a straight TCT wood cutting bit. A spiral cutter will be even better but not at all essential.
TCT is much harder than ally so your woodworking bits are quite up to the job even though they aren't the ideal "edge geometry" for the material.
Take very shallow cuts to begin with while you get a feel for how your setup works - start at a millimetre say and work up to whatever you and your machine can control safely.
What you need to avoid is friction as too much heat will melt the aluminium. This means sharp cuts into the metal, not dull edges rubbing against it. 
Machine tools can take deep cuts in aluminium at very high spindle speeds and high feed rates.
We can't copy that by hand as we can't hold the router securely enough.
So take light cuts to ensure you can control it, and keep the router moving to prevent overheat and melting.
I would suggest a slowish spindle speed to make sure you cut an actual "chip" each time a cutter blade touches metal rather than just furiously rubbing over the surface.
This will get you started. Then experiment yourself with higher RPM and different speeds of moving the router to see what works for you.

Stating the obvious  short stubby cutter in a 1/2" router will have less vibration than a long thin one in a 1/4" ... and use an edge guide to control your passes and make sure you can't take too deep a bite by accident


----------



## simonmusgrovewethey (24 Aug 2018)

Thanks everyone for your very valuable help. 

Due to the size of the art installation plus taking on your thoughts and suggestions, I think I will probably go with a hand held electric jigsaw.

Having said that I am still waiting for a quote to have it laser cut.

Once again thank you for your help.


----------



## MikeG. (24 Aug 2018)

If cutting aluminium with a jigsaw, have a large enough tooth size that the filings don't clog the teeth, then melt into place. It is very much the opposite of cutting steel. Also, to prevent chatter you need to hold the sheet down well locally. And again, wear eye protection. The slivers of metal fired out by the jigsaw are sharp, and can be hot.


----------



## Inspector (24 Aug 2018)

Look into water jet cutting and plasma cutting. Quotes might be less than the laser. You might have more cleanup though.


----------



## simonmusgrovewethey (24 Aug 2018)

Some good tips. Thank you for taking the time to respond


----------

